# Canon EOS R “One YEAR Later” REVIEW…does it hold up?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

> Jared Polin gives his thoughts on the Canon EOS R a year later and Canon’s full-frame mirrorless future.
> On September 26, 2019, Canon will be releasing the new v1.4.0 firmware for the EOS R, which should add some goodies for a lot of shooters. I think the EOS R was a good first step, but I agree with Jared, they need to do more with the bodies to close the perceived gap with Sony.
> 2020 will be a huge year, so sit tight Canon shooters.



Continue reading...


----------



## rjbray01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Thanks for posting this. An excellent and balanced review I thought. I follow Jared Polin on YouTube and like his articles more and more.


----------



## FroKnowsPhoto (Sep 17, 2019)

This guy has great arms. But I don't like his face!!!


----------



## SonySucks (Sep 17, 2019)

Where exactly is the review? The video boiled down to "The specs are bad and Canon is too slow in the market."


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 17, 2019)

Couldn't wait for the new firmware I guess. I feel that would have made a more compelling one year later review.


----------



## FroKnowsPhoto (Sep 17, 2019)

SonySucks said:


> Where exactly is the review? The video boiled down to "The specs are bad and Canon is too slow in the market."


The original review is right here 




This video is me revisiting the camera and specs after having it for a year. No need to re-shoot the review video. It's an update.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 17, 2019)

Too bad this didn't come out until the new firmware could be evaluated.

The R is what it is and it was positioned below the 5D4. It has IQ comparable to the 5D4, but its inferior for sports... but its price is also a lot lower than the 5D4.


----------



## caffetin (Sep 17, 2019)

He is sonikon fan. Just want to hear what he would say for eventually 83mp eos r. If Sony r7mark4, according to Jared was medium format killer, what would be this camera.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2019)

Haven't watched the video yet, but just looking at the teaser picture posted here, I think he might get better results if he put a lens on the camera.


----------



## ethermine (Sep 17, 2019)

I actually appreciate the review before the major firmware update. Since the camera has been out for about a year now, it’s useful to know how the mostly unmodified product held up over that long period of time. If the video was taken after the firmware, then it may detract from the important impressions the user experienced during the time before it. Having watched this, I’m curious as to what his opinion will be after the firmware and how much it may change.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 17, 2019)

FroKnowsPhoto said:


> This guy has great arms. But I don't like his face!!!



His face is fine, but that hair! Some good canon folk need to go at it with scissors.


----------



## FroKnowsPhoto (Sep 17, 2019)

ethermine said:


> I actually appreciate the review before the major firmware update. Since the camera has been out for about a year now, it’s useful to know how the mostly unmodified product held up over that long period of time. If the video was taken after the firmware, then it may detract from the important impressions the user experienced during the time before it. Having watched this, I’m curious as to what his opinion will be after the firmware and how much it may change.


We saw the firmware being tested while in Atlanta and the EYE AF was def better. But that doesn't make the 3fps in focus priority change or any of the herky jerky fake blackout free shooting go away.


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 17, 2019)

I started liking Jared when he stood up for the 6d2 and focused on real world performance instead of specs. He now seems to have devolved into click bait headlines and reviews with little substance. As others have mentioned, if he was serious about giving the R an honest shake, he would have waited for 1.4. I also find it ironic that he wears a "I shoot raw" shirt, while dismissing the R's video capabilities even though it has 4 times the bitrate of Sony and grades better in log (the raw equivalent for video). Alik Griffin, potato jet, Armando Ferreira, and others have done extensive comparisons with Sony in regards to video and how well Sony log grades versus Canon log, and they all concluded the Canon R is better.


----------



## Shutter Bug (Sep 17, 2019)

I'd love to see a review from someone who is actually shooting the 'R' on a daily basis and despite the content (I like the Videos) suggested there are photo- and cinematographers out there who are using the 'R' professionally. 
There are numerous advantages already mentioned in other threads on this site, sadly not in the video, and elsewhere. 
Don't forget: Mere specs don't show the full "picture" 
I don't want to enter the dungeon of S... VS C... VS N... VS F... & Co. but to be fair most points which are mentioned are not really relevant to most people and not all requirements mentioned can be found in one single camera.
Which is sad I have to admit since "all I want is the perfect camera", of course.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 17, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Haven't watched the video yet, but just looking at the teaser picture posted here, I think he might get better results if he put a lens on the camera.


----------



## ronno (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Jared. Thanks for your input, and the time you spend on these reviews.
I agree that the herky-jerky view while shooting fast is a major problem. Shooting single frames works fine, but I tried shooting surfers with this camera and it was a real joke. Once I start shooting there is No way to tell where the surfer is at any given moment. The slow frame rate does not help either…
And yes, the new firmware does not appear to remedy either of these two main issues.

I have to say the focus has been extremely accurate on this camera. Best on any Canon camera in my opinion. Thus my results have been sharper than ever. Output is sharper than my 5D4. Maybe it’s the lack of vibration, better AF, sharper lenses...improved/tweaked sensor?

I also agree that they’re doing a great job with the lenses, and I have no doubt that great bodies will be coming soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Architect1776 (Sep 17, 2019)

woodman411 said:


> I started liking Jared when he stood up for the 6d2 and focused on real world performance instead of specs. He now seems to have devolved into click bait headlines and reviews with little substance. As others have mentioned, if he was serious about giving the R an honest shake, he would have waited for 1.4. I also find it ironic that he wears a "I shoot raw" shirt, while dismissing the R's video capabilities even though it has 4 times the bitrate of Sony and grades better in log (the raw equivalent for video). Alik Griffin, potato jet, Armando Ferreira, and others have done extensive comparisons with Sony in regards to video and how well Sony log grades versus Canon log, and they all concluded the Canon R is better.



My opinion as well.
The videos became quite boring lately and some approach silly and juvenile. Perhaps appealing to low IQ snowflakes.
I also do not like click bait and that makes me stop immediately looking at what ever.
So lately I have quit watching and wait until they become informative again. I watch all brands so as to know what people are discussing across the equipment spectrum. But yes there seems to be bias but we all have it so I overlook it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2019)

Could someone summarise it in one sentence as I can't bear watching most of these YouTubes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 17, 2019)

I also appreciate Fro's candor and generally knowledgeable videos.

In my opinion, he is completely correct about the EVF being problematic for any type of action. Using the EOS R for action--even toddlers? Frame subject, focus, guess which way the subject is heading, hit the shutter button for a burst, and hope for the best!

Thanks to his videos and a few others, and a few members here who share experiences accurately, I knew this going in, and accepted the fact that the EOS R would be a stepping stone to a better mirrorless, something that would work very well for portrait photography while giving me access to the Rf lenses I've been longing for.

Members here who do like their R's emphasize the AF accuracy, something that really cannot be appreciated just by reading or watching a video. Truly a boon for portraits.

The other great aspect of mirrorless is being able to see tiny changes in exposure as they affect shadows and highlights on faces--before making the capture.

Does it work for landscape too? Yes, but I don't see a single advantage in this type of photography over a 5DIV at all. Remember, the 5D IV's Live-View AF is quicker than its predecessors, also accurate, and just works great for still-lifes and landscapes. Plus, sad reports are trickling in about the R's susceptibility to water droplets seeping into the EVF.

For all your antics, Fro, you are providing good info for these purchase decisions.


----------



## sdz (Sep 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Could someone summarise it in one sentence as I can't bear watching most of these YouTubes.



Canon = turtle; Sony = hare.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Sep 17, 2019)

*LOL .. I sure like Jared, but he lives in a BUBBLE !!*

Its remarkable how many photographers I know, and hear from, who added the EOS R to their 5D mk iv or replaced their 5D mk iv .. even for weddings. More later can be cool, but Polin is living in a constrained little bubble world guaging from one of his comments.

I've go more than enough money for a 5D mk iv today. But I'm looking at a 2nd EOS R instead. And would gladly get a new model extra next year whenever that happens.

These Youtube reviewers have a real problem these days. somehow rubbing shoulders with gear heads and video hounds, but not so much the average photographers in parks or wedding venues.


----------



## Adrianf (Sep 17, 2019)

I like Jared's videos but he does sometimes wrongly imply that his observations apply to all photographers. Few, if any, of his criticisms of Canon gear affect landscape photographers, for instance.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 17, 2019)

That was a useless 5:30 rant and I’ll never get those minutes back.....


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 17, 2019)

FroKnowsPhoto said:


> This guy has great arms. But I don't like his face!!!


Fro! I've had a man crush on you for at least 8 years! Wanna go grab a beer?


----------



## gmon750 (Sep 17, 2019)

A fair video. I too am one of those Canon enthusiasts waiting to see what Canon does for us 5D & 1D users. The wait is becoming a little long, but I too believe that 2020 is the year Canon comes out of the barn with guns blazing. For the time being, my 5DM3 continues to function normally and still takes stunning photos. I also have a Sony RX100V for casual use and a recent shoot I did with both cameras, I was surprised to see that my Sony actually produced photos that were far superior to my 5D. It's rare that happens, but nonetheless, the technology that's out right now means Canon better step up to the plate and get with the modern mirrorless setup and it better impress.

I will continue to patiently wait, and I'm excited to see what Canon has in store for the pro & pro-enthusiast crowd. Canon's RF glass is simply stunning and I hope they come out with cameras that are worthy of such engineering.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 17, 2019)

I have been very happy with the EOS R. While I wish it was better for shooting action (I know Canon could make this an 7-8fps shooter with AF) and had dual cards - the camera has been fantastic. I use it nearly every single day of the year.


----------



## Eersel (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah, E-Mount is going to screw Sony FF in the long run. No one buying RF glass needs to worry.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Jared, loads of people I know are shooting wedding professionally with dual r setups. Myself included and these aren't weekend 10 a year fly boys either but serious photographers shooting full time.

But ya'll got to get them clicks amirite?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 17, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I have been very happy with the EOS R. While I wish it was better for shooting action (I know Canon could make this an 7-8fps shooter with AF) and had dual cards - the camera has been fantastic. I use it nearly every single day of the year.


I'm seriously thinking the firmware update is going to really make it better for that.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 17, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Hey Jared, loads of people I know are shooting wedding professionally with dual r setups. Myself included and these aren't weekend 10 a year fly boys either but serious photographers shooting full time.
> 
> But ya'll got to get them clicks amirite?


The focus hit rate is unbelievable.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> Too bad this didn't come out until the new firmware could be evaluated.
> 
> The R is what it is and it was positioned below the 5D4. It has IQ comparable to the 5D4, but its inferior for sports... but its price is also a lot lower than the 5D4.


I think it might be slightly more noisy at higher ISOs. I wish someone would do a real comparison. the majority i see are video ones.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Could someone summarise it in one sentence as I can't bear watching most of these YouTubes.


The video is less than 7 minutes. chill


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> The video is less than 7 minutes. chill


“Put your hand on a _hot stove_ for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. That's _relativity_.” ― Albert Einstein
To you, Fro is clearly a pretty girl; to me he's a hot stove, like most of them.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2019)

Adrianf said:


> I like Jared's videos but he does sometimes wrongly imply that his observations apply to all photographers. Few, if any, of his criticisms of Canon gear affect landscape photographers, for instance.





M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> *LOL .. I sure like Jared, but he lives in a BUBBLE !!*
> 
> Its remarkable how many photographers I know, and hear from, who added the EOS R to their 5D mk iv or replaced their 5D mk iv .. even for weddings. More later can be cool, but Polin is living in a constrained little bubble world guaging from one of his comments.
> 
> ...


I think the screen or af box after photo taken is a little too slow for the motion parts of a wedding. It's usuable I just feel the 5div evf/ovf seems more responsive.


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 17, 2019)

gmon750 said:


> A fair video. I too am one of those Canon enthusiasts waiting to see what Canon does for us 5D & 1D users. The wait is becoming a little long, but I too believe that 2020 is the year Canon comes out of the barn with guns blazing. For the time being, my 5DM3 continues to function normally and still takes stunning photos. I also have a Sony RX100V for casual use and a recent shoot I did with both cameras, I was surprised to see that my Sony actually produced photos that were far superior to my 5D. It's rare that happens, but nonetheless, the technology that's out right now means Canon better step up to the plate and get with the modern mirrorless setup and it better impress.
> 
> I will continue to patiently wait, and I'm excited to see what Canon has in store for the pro & pro-enthusiast crowd. Canon's RF glass is simply stunning and I hope they come out with cameras that are worthy of such engineering.



Do you mind sharing the two pictures with exif data from both cameras, where the Sony RX was "far superior" to the 5d3? I would love to see how this is possible, thanks.


----------



## melgross (Sep 18, 2019)

I have no doubt that Canon will be, at least, 100% competitive. They have no intention of giving up their lead. I’m patient.


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 18, 2019)

The R is a very good camera, but he makes some valid points.


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 18, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Hey Jared, loads of people I know are shooting wedding professionally with dual r setups. Myself included and these aren't weekend 10 a year fly boys either but serious photographers shooting full time.
> 
> But ya'll got to get them clicks amirite?


I would probably be shooting weddings with two R cameras if it had dual memory cards. With only a single card, it scares the bejeezus out of me!


----------



## zonoskar (Sep 18, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> Too bad this didn't come out until the new firmware could be evaluated.
> 
> The R is what it is and it was positioned below the 5D4. It has IQ comparable to the 5D4, but its inferior for sports... but its price is also a lot lower than the 5D4.


Now he can also make a video about the new firmware. Gotta catch all the clicks on youtube!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 18, 2019)

J. P. is certainly not wrong in his criticism, but I wonder if he'd yell less if they gave him hearing aids. Maybe he should sniff more and talk less again?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2019)

I have my EOS R and my 5D MK IV, by all measures, my MK IV is better, but it sits unused and I should have sold it long ago. My R is right next to me and gets used because its slightly smaller and easier to take with me. I changed that a bit when a Bought a battery grip, but it still gets the use. After a year, that still is the case.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Sep 19, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have my EOS R and my 5D MK IV, by all measures, my MK IV is better, but it sits unused and I should have sold it long ago. My R is right next to me and gets used because its slightly smaller and easier to take with me. I changed that a bit when a Bought a battery grip, but it still gets the use. After a year, that still is the case.



I have a 5DS, but more often shoot the EOS R. The 5DS is the same size as a mk iii or your mk iv. The EOS R is like the perfect body size. It's odd how bulky the 5DS feels after holding the EOS R first.


----------



## Adelino (Sep 19, 2019)

AlanF said:


> “Put your hand on a _hot stove_ for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. That's _relativity_.” ― Albert Einstein
> To you, Fro is clearly a pretty girl; to me he's a hot stove, like most of them.


That HAS to be the first time Fro has been compared to a pretty girl.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 19, 2019)

Adelino said:


> That HAS to be the first time Fro has been compared to a pretty girl.



Not necessarily. And if he HAS been compared in the past, he's been found sorely wanting, just like here.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Sep 19, 2019)

I stopped following Jared a while back. He's a camera gear guy and doesn't provide creative content. That's what I'm after. I'm no where near exhausting my old cameras. I'd love to have eye autofocus that is superior to Sony's but at this time, I need to learn how to shoot better. Looking at a spec sheet will never do that for me.


----------



## MEAllred (Sep 20, 2019)

ronno said:


> Hi Jared. Thanks for your input, and the time you spend on these reviews.
> I agree that the herky-jerky view while shooting fast is a major problem. Shooting single frames works fine, but I tried shooting surfers with this camera and it was a real joke. Once I start shooting there is No way to tell where the surfer is at any given moment. The slow frame rate does not help either…
> And yes, the new firmware does not appear to remedy either of these two main issues.
> 
> ...


When is soon? 2022? Sheesh...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I have a 5DS, but more often shoot the EOS R. The 5DS is the same size as a mk iii or your mk iv. The EOS R is like the perfect body size. It's odd how bulky the 5DS feels after holding the EOS R first.


Same with the 90D in terms of size, and it kicks the butt of the R for resolution and latching on to a bird in flight.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 20, 2019)

Refurb7 said:


> I would probably be shooting weddings with two R cameras if it had dual memory cards. With only a single card, it scares the bejeezus out of me!


Not even that. Weather protection isn’t up to sniff on R. Ask Viggo. . What if it is wet or humid and you have to keep shooting? Don’t think this camera was designed with all weather conditions in mind.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Sep 20, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have my EOS R and my 5D MK IV, by all measures, my MK IV is better, but it sits unused and I should have sold it long ago. My R is right next to me and gets used because its slightly smaller and easier to take with me. I changed that a bit when a Bought a battery grip, but it still gets the use. After a year, that still is the case.


This is perplexing. If the 5D mk4 is better than the EOS R by all measures then why do you prefer to use the EOS R? Are you saying that the difference in size is so significant that it outweighs all other considerations?
Which lens do you use on the EOS R? Most of the EOS R lenses I have seen are at least as large as their EF equivalents, so is the camera really that much smaller than a 5D m4 when a lens is mounted, especially if you are using the battery grip?
I am intrigued by the EOS R and I want to keep an open mind about it, but I see so many conflicting reports that I am not sure what to believe.


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 20, 2019)

I skipped the 5D4 and kept shooting my 5D3 and 5DSR, although more and more I was using my Fuji X100F. Anyhoo I bought an EOS R with 24-105 kit when returning from overseas as I got it around 35% cheaper than UK prices at the time. I will admit, initially I didn't like the EOS R. The AF-On button is no longer in a natural position for the right thumb, and the lack of joystick really ground my gears. With the firmware updates it has improved, and the video quality from it has really impressed me. The 4K might be cropped, but wow is it good quality at the high bit rates. However, I've had a real struggle with the EOS R when adapting my 70-200. It has just been awful. Every other lens adapted has been fine, but with the 70-200 and moving subjects I've found I had to get the 5D3 out.

Because of this I've spent the last two months looking into Fuji, as the X100F is my favourite camera I've ever used. I am about to pull the trigger on a Fuji X-T3, and will look at getting the X-Pro3 when it comes out, and they'll become my pair of primary bodies.

I appreciate what Canon did with the EOS R, they are moving in the right direction, but after doing the financials I can set up a Fuji kit with very good Fujinon lenses to cover my needs for much less than what it is going to be going the Canon RF route as the lenses are coming in VERY expensive in the UK.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 20, 2019)

NadaMal said:


> I skipped the 5D4 and kept shooting my 5D3 and 5DSR, although more and more I was using my Fuji X100F. Anyhoo I bought an EOS R with 24-105 kit when returning from overseas as I got it around 35% cheaper than UK prices at the time. I will admit, initially I didn't like the EOS R. The AF-On button is no longer in a natural position for the right thumb, and the lack of joystick really ground my gears. With the firmware updates it has improved, and the video quality from it has really impressed me. The 4K might be cropped, but wow is it good quality at the high bit rates. However, I've had a real struggle with the EOS R when adapting my 70-200. It has just been awful. Every other lens adapted has been fine, but with the 70-200 and moving subjects I've found I had to get the 5D3 out.
> 
> Because of this I've spent the last two months looking into Fuji, as the X100F is my favourite camera I've ever used. I am about to pull the trigger on a Fuji X-T3, and will look at getting the X-Pro3 when it comes out, and they'll become my pair of primary bodies.
> 
> I appreciate what Canon did with the EOS R, they are moving in the right direction, but after doing the financials I can set up a Fuji kit with very good Fujinon lenses to cover my needs for much less than what it is going to be going the Canon RF route as the lenses are coming in VERY expensive in the UK.



Well, we're just going to have to try out your problematic combo.

Otherwise, this post plays almost like a plug for cropped-sensor Fuji cameras. "Hi, I'm brand new to the Canon forum, and I stopped in to tell you all why I'm going to buy thousands of dollars worth of Fuji gear." See what I mean? How it sounds?

Or...Are you hoping to be talked out of pulling the trigger?


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 21, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Well, we're just going to have to try out your problematic combo.
> 
> Otherwise, this post plays almost like a plug for cropped-sensor Fuji cameras. "Hi, I'm brand new to the Canon forum, and I stopped in to tell you all why I'm going to buy thousands of dollars worth of Fuji gear." See what I mean? How it sounds?
> 
> Or...Are you hoping to be talked out of pulling the trigger?



haha , well I joined the forum in December 2014 so I'm nei sure if that constitutes new!? Given I rarely post.

I'd love to hear feedback from anyone else with probelms with the 70-200 on the EOS R. I'm hoping with firmware 1.4.0 that I'll see an improvement.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 21, 2019)

NadaMal said:


> haha , well I joined the forum in December 2014 so I'm nei sure if that constitutes new!? Given I rarely post.
> 
> I'd love to hear feedback from anyone else with probelms with the 70-200 on the EOS R. I'm hoping with firmware 1.4.0 that I'll see an improvement.



I'm going to have to remember to check "join date"! Sorry.

But I will try my own 70-200mm to check. It isn't a lens I'm planning to use with the R, as the lens just works so great on the 5DIV. And, in fact, there were theories that the latest ef 70-200mm 2.8 (III?) might have had some slight tweaking to work better with Rf. I don't know.


----------



## shawn (Sep 22, 2019)

I just got the R this past Thursday and shot a session with it yesterday. It's a good camera. Bordering on great, and definitely not bad. End of story.

My complaints are simple and I think already well documented. It does blank out a little too long between shots. This is honestly my 1 major complaint for photography with the R. I hate the idea that I might have to spend more money to get this one little thing improved. Hopefully they'll hook us up with a firmware upgrade at some point! Sure the 5fps is kinda laughable, but the image blackout between frames is worse in practice. 

It's also just a nice camera to use daily. May not have the super fast face tracking of a Sony, or the near 0 blackout, but it's a nice camera to use.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 22, 2019)

Firmware update countdown.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 23, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I have a 5DS, but more often shoot the EOS R. The 5DS is the same size as a mk iii or your mk iv. The EOS R is like the perfect body size. It's odd how bulky the 5DS feels after holding the EOS R first.


Just shows were all different. When I do portraits in the studio I much prefer the 5DS than the EOS R. So many things about the EOS R annoy me, I disabled the touch-bar, I dislike the touch screen for moving focus-points, I dont like the freeze between taking shots it ruins the flow when working with a model. The back button focus button is totally in the wrong place compared to the 5DS. The 5DS balances better with the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM zoom, the joystick is quick & simple, no annoying viewfinder delay between shots. 

Ive forced myself to use the EOS R and Ive found with the new RF 24-240mm its a great walk around camera, I used it last weekend at Stowe Gardens and I have to say I was impressed given the cost of the RF 24-240mm on the EOS R.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 23, 2019)

NadaMal said:


> I skipped the 5D4 and kept shooting my 5D3 and 5DSR, although more and more I was using my Fuji X100F. Anyhoo I bought an EOS R with 24-105 kit when returning from overseas as I got it around 35% cheaper than UK prices at the time. I will admit, initially I didn't like the EOS R. The AF-On button is no longer in a natural position for the right thumb, and the lack of joystick really ground my gears. With the firmware updates it has improved, and the video quality from it has really impressed me. The 4K might be cropped, but wow is it good quality at the high bit rates. However, I've had a real struggle with the EOS R when adapting my 70-200. It has just been awful. Every other lens adapted has been fine, but with the 70-200 and moving subjects I've found I had to get the 5D3 out.
> 
> Because of this I've spent the last two months looking into Fuji, as the X100F is my favourite camera I've ever used. I am about to pull the trigger on a Fuji X-T3, and will look at getting the X-Pro3 when it comes out, and they'll become my pair of primary bodies.
> 
> I appreciate what Canon did with the EOS R, they are moving in the right direction, but after doing the financials I can set up a Fuji kit with very good Fujinon lenses to cover my needs for much less than what it is going to be going the Canon RF route as the lenses are coming in VERY expensive in the UK.



Is it struggling because it's the 70-200 or is it struggling because you are targeting moving subjects? I've definitely used the 100-400 II on the R and I think I have used the 70-200 II on it as well, and for static, mostly stationary subjects, the R is fine. However, the VF lag/freeze makes tracking/bursts difficult and unpleasant.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 23, 2019)

I agree with perplexing. Unit volume is going to be a real sticky problem. The real interesting mega glass for the R is a decent bet - coming out with identical f number focal lengths a bit smaller doesn't lend itself to be lens sales, just adapter sales, and only 1 of those per camera.

Beginners, etc are being "held" by improving cell phone imagery. So I see the M6.2 is quite the little beast even if I have to put a couple of small batteries in my pocket (Not a BFD) and a powerful step for the beginners/upgraders from cell imagery - even w/ the external EVF. For the beginner I can see them sticking 2 or 3 M6.2 in the pocket in ziploc bags and who cares if it isn't weather sealed, hence why I think it forms the bottom of the spec list. Someone comes out with an EF to M adapter w/ slide in filter or smart ring and one gets a jolly capable package (magic lantern guys could make the smart ring work - but I digress)

Back to unit volume. Binds up the product planning at Canon. Too much video and the C line has to get moving (waiting for the global shutter event - that is IMHO their next game changer). The "Pro" R isn't a camera, I think it is a pair. 1 for folks like me who are pretty happy in the 8-10 FPS but would really like to see the giant pixel counts. (I do like crop zoom w/ the right glass - makes my kit smaller or much greater reach w/ a single body). The other is the giant FPS rate keep the same or even lower resolution for the uber FPS with focusing, etc, etc.

Canon is in the biz of separating us from our money. They have an nearly (not quite completely) overwhelming market share. They aren't likely - other than glass - to leap to the front of the spec list race.

I am hoping for the giant MP count and 8 fps. I am most likely ******* but....

My history if you are interested:

My go to is an aging 1dx and my "oh yea I don't need to take the 5 pounder..." is the 5d3. Long story short, I bought it used cheaper "net" than I could rent for a 2 week trip, but I forgot to sell it. I have rented the 5dSr and the Sony A6500. I really like mirrorless. I really like the 5DsR for the resolution. 

My interest in mirrorless? The answer.
I was with photo friends at the world class birding site Blackwater Drive/Merritt Island Refuge with both the 1dx and A6500. Some bird flew by and EVERYONE had a chuckle when the 1dx "went off" at 14 FPS (they all have 5ds) and they were 10 yards (meters) away. Swapped to the A6500 and one meter away after a similar event I said "got it" and my buddy asked incredibly "you shot?" effectively silent. For wildlife, golfers, weddings, etc. The silence of the mirrorless was just game changing - Anything other than football or perhaps hockey the 1dx/Nikon equivalent has got to be distracting. I suspect you could get away with mirrorless at a golf tournament if you where 20 meters away - plenty close w/ a 70-200. 

I saw the post about not liking the freeze frame of the R when shooting continuously - I find it less distracting that the OVF blackout, image shift, etc. For subject panning/tracking purposes, I kept both eyes open.


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 25, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm going to have to remember to check "join date"! Sorry.
> 
> But I will try my own 70-200mm to check. It isn't a lens I'm planning to use with the R, as the lens just works so great on the 5DIV. And, in fact, there were theories that the latest ef 70-200mm 2.8 (III?) might have had some slight tweaking to work better with Rf. I don't know.



I should add its the 70-200 II that I have. I was using the EOS R with my 50 f/1.2 at the weekend and I have to say I am more than impressed!

The issue I've had with the 70-200 II on the EOS R was tracking moving subjects, I had several sequences of shots of erratic moving subjects where most of the shots missed focus. The new firmware is tomorrow though and I'm off to the Highland Safari Park in Scotland on Saturday so I'll try out the new firmware properly on Saturday. I'm taking my toddler son with me so I'll get him to run around a bit and see how the 70-200 handles his wild and wobbly antics.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2019)

NadaMal said:


> I should add its the 70-200 II that I have. I was using the EOS R with my 50 f/1.2 at the weekend and I have to say I am more than impressed!
> 
> The issue I've had with the 70-200 II on the EOS R was tracking moving subjects, I had several sequences of shots of erratic moving subjects where most of the shots missed focus. The new firmware is tomorrow though and I'm off to the Highland Safari Park in Scotland on Saturday so I'll try out the new firmware properly on Saturday. I'm taking my toddler son with me so I'll get him to run around a bit and see how the 70-200 handles his wild and wobbly antics.


I think active portraits with longer focal-lengths might be problematic with this EVF. Please let us know how it goes!


----------

